# Emerald Isle/OBX North Carolina



## mfdrookie516 (May 23, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has any places they've visited in the area that they would consider a 'must' to visit and take pictures.  We're heading down there this weekend for a week.  Aside from chartering a boat for a day, we don't have anything else we've fully decided on doing.  I'd LOVE to get out in the marsh and get some pictures as well as just see the wildlife.... any suggestions?


----------



## mfdrookie516 (May 24, 2012)

Nobody has any suggestions?  I'd have thought this was a fairly popular place to visit on the east coast.


----------



## matthewo (May 25, 2012)

I would love to go, check out the wild horses if you have a good telephoto lens.That guy on PBS wild photo adventures i think went there and shot the horses


----------



## mfdrookie516 (May 25, 2012)

Cool, I've heard there are some wild horses there.  I'll have a 70-200 2.8 IS II, so I should be able to get some if we can make it out there.


----------

